# Powerlifting in Prison



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

Powerlifting in Prison - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

That squat fail looks like it grazed his head!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 14, 2012)

that hurt my neck watching it


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

He walked it off like a boss.


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 14, 2012)

what are they eating in that place?!


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2012)

That was a pretty cool video, and the camaraderie they have in that place is like a power lifting camp. 

But I think i'll pass and try to keep my behind out of prison.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 14, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> what are they eating in that place?!



Chow hall grub is enough for a 2000 calorie diet a week
Inmates can usually buy extra tray for $1 

Canteen food sources: Tuna, bagels, salmon, etc.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 14, 2012)

Stronger criminals?


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Stronger criminals?



Big, tired powerlifters probably cause less problems than skinny, overactive inmates.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 14, 2012)

I wondered where you've been!

I was told by a friend that saltpeter is one substance that is hidden in their foods.

thanks for the update



nice to see you again!


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 14, 2012)

Never thought of it that way


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 14, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> what are they eating in that place?!



Prison food is very nutritional..might look like shit tho


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dont let the hype fool you, its mostly simple carbs, for breakfast on some days you might get two boiled eggs,...but like the other man said, usually you can trade for somebodys eggs, and what not.  Lunch the most protein ull get is a thin hamburger patty, (and thats a treat), dinner consists of slop, pasta mixed with some kinda sauce and mystery meat, some nights you get chicken patty, but the big treat is every sunday you get CHICKEN leg (at least in this state you do)

Commisary there is Tuna, Jackmack, and Sardines. alota dudes stock up on those every two weeks for the extra protein. But like someone else said here your lucky if u hit 2000 cals that day. most likely right on the money...Protein would prolly be 60grams...(from the trays) and you could prolly add a extra 40 or 60 grams from your fish commisary every night in your cell mix it up with a ramen soup.


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 14, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Prison food is very nutritional..might look like shit tho



Uhhhh.....not true. Its all filler for the most part. I served a 5yr sentence in the Feds. No weights either. Bar work. Dips and pull ups....and a shitload of burpees. I still do 300 triple pump burpees 3 times/week. They r my cardio. Cut up and grow. We do them in about 45 min. Not bad for an older fellow. My CNS is all tweaked when we really push each other. .shaking and twitching.


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)

Food is one thing. 500 years of selective genetics is another.


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 14, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> Dont let the hype fool you, its mostly simple carbs, for breakfast on some days you might get two boiled eggs,...but like the other man said, usually you can trade for somebodys eggs, and what not.  Lunch the most protein ull get is a thin hamburger patty, (and thats a treat), dinner consists of slop, pasta mixed with some kinda sauce and mystery meat, some nights you get chicken patty, but the big treat is every sunday you get CHICKEN leg (at least in this state you do)
> 
> Commisary there is Tuna, Jackmack, and Sardines. alota dudes stock up on those every two weeks for the extra protein. But like someone else said here your lucky if u hit 2000 cals that day. most likely right on the money...Protein would prolly be 60grams...(from the trays) and you could prolly add a extra 40 or 60 grams from your fish commisary every night in your cell mix it up with a ramen soup.



Lots of people buying the limit on mackerel every damn week. Eating that bait fish with nothing but a fork/spoon,,right out of the packet. Mac stinks terribly. People would cook all the time and I always made sure there was mackerel in whatever it was.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Big, tired powerlifters probably cause less problems than skinny, overactive inmates.




working out is all a lot of them boys have. It gets rid of a lot of aggression and anger, and keeps one sane.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 14, 2012)

Did I say food...I meant, it's the roids that they have in prison


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 14, 2012)

biggerben69 said:


> Lots of people buying the limit on mackerel every damn week. Eating that bait fish with nothing but a fork/spoon,,right out of the packet. Mac stinks terribly. People would cook all the time and I always made sure there was mackerel in whatever it was.



you already know the deal.  Oh man and if i let that aluminum mac pack stay in my lil garbage bag in my cell overnight. by the morning time the whole place stunk like some rotten pussy....I tore all the fish up on a daily just put some mustard packs on it, or a lil mayo from commisary. the mayo always goes quick cause some broke motha fucka is asking for a little when he cooks a hookup on the mic...

i didnt make the soup hook ups that much maybe once a week. Too much sodium and msg in the flavor packets for my taste. Stayed away from alota the simple carbs, lucky some days they served whole wheat bread...all that filler was junk. I did drink alot of ensures though. and i would tear up the peanutbutter daily straight spoon


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Food is one thing. 500 years of selective genetics is another.



^^^^ THIS, in 2 years i gained minimal mass because of the poor nutrition there, all i did gain was alot of definition.  Alot of the dudes with crazy bodies in there barely worked out maybe twice a week with pullups and pushups in the yard....It was their genetics...The brothers ate complete junk in there....all the carbs they wanted honey buns, cookies, sugary snacks, cool aid mix, and was lean big and cut. really mind fucks you after a while lol


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 14, 2012)

Hardcore dudes!


----------



## biggerben69 (Apr 14, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> working out is all a lot of them boys have. It gets rid of a lot of aggression and anger, and keeps one sane.



Not to mention its mandatory. Stay booted up. 1 up 1 down in the cells. Got to program. I've got issues with this gov't.


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## hellrebel (Apr 14, 2012)

looks like county jail food .hmm in prison at lest in illinois food maybe a little better wednesday was liver day good for me most motherfuckers wouldn't touch that i was getting triple shots other than that yes im (x convict ) job in the kitchen is the shit man peanut butter tuna prison guard food sometimes we would pis in their muffin mix ha ha .than all the hustle man i was heavy when i got out .





FTW34 said:


> Dont let the hype fool you, its mostly simple carbs, for breakfast on some days you might get two boiled eggs,...but like the other man said, usually you can trade for somebodys eggs, and what not. Lunch the most protein ull get is a thin hamburger patty, (and thats a treat), dinner consists of slop, pasta mixed with some kinda sauce and mystery meat, some nights you get chicken patty, but the big treat is every sunday you get CHICKEN leg (at least in this state you do)
> 
> Commisary there is Tuna, Jackmack, and Sardines. alota dudes stock up on those every two weeks for the extra protein. But like someone else said here your lucky if u hit 2000 cals that day. most likely right on the money...Protein would prolly be 60grams...(from the trays) and you could prolly add a extra 40 or 60 grams from your fish commisary every night in your cell mix it up with a ramen soup.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 14, 2012)

They stopped puttin weights in the fed joints. When I heard that I decided to get clean and stop selling dope.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 16, 2012)

They stopped putting weights in California also. Nothing but bar work.


----------



## strongrunbox (May 1, 2012)

Tuna, Tuna, Tuna; it's the closest thing to pussy you're gonna get on the inside.




FTW34 said:


> ^^^^ THIS, in 2 years i gained minimal mass because of the poor nutrition there, all i did gain was alot of definition.  Alot of the dudes with crazy bodies in there barely worked out maybe twice a week with pullups and pushups in the yard....It was their genetics...The brothers ate complete junk in there....all the carbs they wanted honey buns, cookies, sugary snacks, cool aid mix, and was lean big and cut. really mind fucks you after a while lol



You were in the can?  I assume "Best Coast" means California, did you do Fed. or state time?
With a name like FTW34, I assume you're white


----------



## biggerben69 (May 1, 2012)

I'm a Peckerwood. Did fed time. After my points got low enough I transferred to a camp. Got blowjobs in visiting room. I had a girl move across the country to visit on weekends...and do other things. In a camp...EVERYTHING is available...gear too. It surely sounds crazy...but i had a great last 2 yrs inside at that camp. Burpees kick ass. Even after some yrs have gone by i still do burpees. They r my cardio. 300 triple pump 3 times a week. Takes me about 45 minutes. Not bad for an old timer.



strongrunbox said:


> Tuna, Tuna, Tuna; it's the closest thing to pussy you're gonna get on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desmorris (May 2, 2012)

Are they really prisoners. look at their boodies. what are the bodybuilding supplements are they taking. If they slap me i think i will circling my head around my neck. o o.. aching around my neck. ooooooooooooooooooouch


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2012)

> Are they really prisoners. look at their boodies. what are the bodybuilding supplements are they taking. If they slap me i think i will circling my head around my neck. o o.. aching around my neck. ooooooooooooooooooouch



Its selective breeding. Several hundred years of it. Plus they get canteen. 

Wait...Is that a spammy link?


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 2, 2012)

^^^
I got a good laugh at the guy who put a link for supps in the thread


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (May 2, 2012)

Hell yah liver and onions shit I would get 3 or 4 servings of that shit! Boils eggs are easy to come bye beens and rice,and  fish , protein, and peanut butter! Canteen gets expensive when you only make 60 cents a day!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 2, 2012)

I hate when people spill out facts that arnt true. 2000 calorie this and that. have you been you jail ? Do you know what its like or what you eat ? The food you get is about 2000 calories sometimes more and a lot of times people don't eat their food so you get that too. Not only that you can get tons of commissary enough to eat 3-4k calories a day. For breakfast its usually some eggs bacon or sausage and bread with whole milk. Lunch is two sandwiches egg salad or nasty ass lunch meat. Dinner is chicken greens and bread and milk. You can eat as much commissary as you want. Remember you may have a limit of what you can buy every two weeks for commissary but a lot of people trade and sell there commissary. Nothing to brag about but been there done that.
Not only that I am sure those guys get extra food it looks like that prison takes pride in there gym and the athletes they have there. Shit I bet 90 percent of those guys power lifting work in the kitchen.


----------



## biggerben69 (May 2, 2012)

Illkid said:


> Hell yah liver and onions shit I would get 3 or 4 servings of that shit! Boils eggs are easy to come bye beens and rice,and  fish , protein, and peanut butter! Canteen gets expensive when you only make 60 cents a day!




How many books ya got Wood? Raw eggs from the kitchen 1 stamp...not a bad deal. Stamps are used as currency. Got a shot because I had upwards of 70 books. I think the max ur allowed to have was 5 or 7 books. Can't quite remember? I do remember if you've got flats its even better.


----------



## Merkaba (May 2, 2012)

Hell when was this vid?  looks like the 80's or something old. Shit was probably way different back then...??  And yes, it's like walking the dog...you get the built up energy and shit out of them to lessen the chances of later misbehavior.....hopefully


----------



## FTW34 (May 3, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Tuna, Tuna, Tuna; it's the closest thing to pussy you're gonna get on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



State Time, Im from the Beast coast, not best coast (east)....italian and puerto rican mix.

U from balifornia? u bangin?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (May 3, 2012)

That's right wood! Real shit. That's one experience I will not be repeating again!


----------



## biggerben69 (May 3, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> State Time, Im from the Beast coast, not best coast (east)....italian and puerto rican mix.
> 
> U from balifornia? u bangin?



I know a few Netas on the inside. Mexicans pretty much running things in Cali. They are deep. Southsiders and Paisas. At a few spots there was only a handful of Woods. We do our workouts together...but when the Sorenios do burpees they count that shit off and u can hear it everywhere.


----------



## FTW34 (May 3, 2012)

didnt know netas reached california....or ur reffering to the east coast, they dieng out ova here, its damu on this side, most prisons on the east koast is painted RED


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 3, 2012)

On the east cost (virginia) best bet for food is to get on that Kosher diet for the most nutrition:
requirements
1- some weird christian sects
2- islamic sects, and associations--e.g. 5% which is popular in VA 
3- jewish


----------



## FTW34 (May 3, 2012)

alotta prisons now serve kosher friendly food strictly, No pork and stuff because of the high black muslim population in prisons


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 4, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> alotta prisons now serve kosher friendly food strictly, No pork and stuff because of the high black muslim population in prisons



What you say is true, however given the proper religious background--or lieing about it--one can get on what in Virginia is called the "Common Fare" diet. 
This diet is mostly: Tuna, peanut butter, fruits and vegetables, whole grain cereals, etc, cottage cheese, celery. 

To get on this diet you gotta have someone sign your name weekly to the religious services that qualify, unless you actually go to services:
Al-Islam
Nation Of Islam
Moorish science temple


----------



## strongrunbox (May 12, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> State Time, Im from the Beast coast, not best coast (east)....italian and puerto rican mix.
> 
> U from balifornia? u bangin?



No bangin. Live in So Cal.  Mexis out here are cool, Mexis up north are typically scumbags. No blacks. The whites out here push that wood shit hard, "woodsiders", i like to call 'em.  I'm Italian, look Mexican, and like Mexis more.  Ain't any PRicans out here


----------



## biggerben69 (May 12, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> No bangin. Live in So Cal.  Mexis out here are cool, Mexis up north are typically scumbags. No blacks. The whites out here push that wood shit hard, "woodsiders", i like to call 'em.  I'm Italian, look Mexican, and like Mexis more.  Ain't any PRicans out here



The fed spot I was in was a nortenio yard. Cleared the southsiders out. The nortenios in socal are pc'd up. Southsiders outnumber the northsiders in any prison unless the spot is designed to be only northsiders. Us Woods and the sorenios run together if anything kicks off. My experience is that for the most part, northsiders are scandalous fuckers.


----------



## strongrunbox (May 17, 2012)

biggerben69 said:


> The fed spot I was in was a nortenio yard. Cleared the southsiders out. The nortenios in socal are pc'd up. Southsiders outnumber the northsiders in any prison unless the spot is designed to be only northsiders. Us Woods and the sorenios run together if anything kicks off. My experience is that for the most part, northsiders are scandalous fuckers.




I've noticed that Southsiders tend to be a helluva lot more racial acceptable, unless of course, you're black.  Nortenos are fuckin' scandalous.  Southsiders are far more accepting and associating with whites, and even other races that look Mexican.  I can't fucking stand Nor Cal, and most of the Nortenos I've seen do not like white people


----------



## colorado (May 21, 2012)

They can get that Jesus bullshit out of my face. I HATE to be around those fucks always singing about bullshit.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 22, 2012)

it was a cool video thanks for sharing


----------

